# Switchgear Maintenance



## jackbweth (Dec 18, 2013)

We have a nursing facility in Florida that recently received a notification from AHCA (state licensing agency for nursing facilities) that the switchgear must be exercised once a year unless the switchgear manufacturer specifically states other procedures. He will not provide the code reference without red tagging the facility. We feel this must be a maintenance code reference or just a recommended practice guideline. Does anyone have any information related to this issue.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2013)

Not being elctrically inclined, but have a little responsibilities for annual nursing home inspection

what is your definition of "switchgear "


----------



## jackbweth (Dec 18, 2013)

The inspector doesn't define what he considers switchgear, but I would define it as the main electrical panels and it could even be interpreted to be all electrical circuit breaker panels.


----------



## mjesse (Dec 18, 2013)

Back-up power (generator) transfer switch?

That should be tested at least once annually


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea makes no sense to turn a circuit breaker on and off

Maybe call his office and talk to someone higher, and try not to use your name

Ask the question

Does your company own any other facilities that are not inspected by this guy, if so were they told the same thing ?

Sad he will not give a reference , is the guy new at this??


----------



## jar546 (Dec 18, 2013)

This sounds like a regulatory issue and not an electrical code issue.  I think this may be part of their licensing requirements but not tied into the building code department.  Please let us know how you made out and what the results were.


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2013)

Or flip one breaker and say yep done


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> This sounds like a regulatory issue and not an electrical code issue.  I think this may be part of their licensing requirements but not tied into the building code department.  Please let us know how you made out and what the results were.


Fire inspectors in tx inspect nursing homes , hospitals as part of state annual required inspection


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 19, 2013)

I bet he means they have to test the emergency system generator and the transfer switch gear.

It is a rare place in Florida that doesn't "test" it with a real outage several times a year.

The generator itself will usually be tested about once a month, just to keep the fuel moving if nothing else.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 19, 2013)

The fact that he refuses to provide a code reference unless he has red tagged the building boggles the mind.

Why not ask your state representative to ask the head of the agency for clarification.  This will get a more civil response.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree that this is not an NEC rule unless 110.3 comes into play.  The nursing homes I have seen are generally nothing more than regular panels.  Here is an *art. from EC&M*


----------



## jackbweth (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. We thought he was referencing the generator testing as well, but it turns out the reference was to NFPA 99 which states that main and feeder circuit breakers shall be inspected annually and a program for periodically exercising the components shall be established according to manufacturers standards. I told the Owner to make up a checklist form that infers this and initial and date it. They already visually inspect the switchgear and perform an infra red scan once a year, but that was not acceptable to the inspector.

As one person mentioned this was a new employee just on the job for three weeks. Seems like someone without enough to do trying to justify their position. Now our Owner just got another tag referencing Receptacle Tension Testing. I know what this is, but have no idea how it is supposed to be tested. Thanks for your input everyone.


----------



## ICE (Dec 20, 2013)

> Receptacle Tension Testing. I know what this is


Would you mind explaining what that is?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 20, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Would you mind explaining what that is?


I will dig out the paperwork on this. Basically there was a requirement to test the terminal pressure of outlets in hospital environments, but it was removed and only required if an outlet was replaced or serviced.


----------



## ICE (Dec 20, 2013)

Are you saying that the screw where the wire attaches to the receptacle has to be torqued tested?


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Are you saying that the screw where the wire attaches to the receptacle has to be torqued tested?


no where the plug goes, in other words to you have an outlet where the plug falls out easily

http://www.professionalequipment.com/receptacle-tension-tester-1760-lss/circuit-testers/

COULD be your retirement job!!!!


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 20, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Are you saying that the screw where the wire attaches to the receptacle has to be torqued tested?


NFPA 99

6.3.4.1 Maintenance and Testing of Electrical System.

6.3.4.1.1

Where hospital-grade receptacles are required at patient bed locations and in locations where deep sedation or general anesthesia is administered, testing shall be performed after initial installation, replacement, or servicing of the device.

6.3.4.1.2

Additional testing of receptacles in patient care rooms shall be performed at intervals defined by documented performance data.


----------

